# With the 3rd pick in the 2015 NBA Draft, the Philadelphia 76ers select...



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You've got to assume that Towns and Okafor will be taken with the first two picks; therefore, the Sixers will likely draft Russell. But crazier things have happened.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Russell if they are smart.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Russell if they are smart.


I actually do think they're smart. Russell will fit perfectly in their plans.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Towns or Okafor are going to break their back and be out for a few years, so Philly will pick that guy and trade Noel for a future first.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Russell or Mudiay.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I was watching video of Porzingis. He looks good. Could be a Dirk analogue.


----------

